# Officially Diagnosed



## live4sunshine (Apr 30, 2010)

Today I was officially diagnosed with IBS after tons of blood tests, colonoscopy/endoscopies, and medications. When they found nothing, they told me that it must just be IBS and said nothing else.I have such bad stomach problems that I can't even get through my classes or leave the house without anxiety. And even when I'm home without any stress I get urgency. I can't even remember the last time I had a normal stool. Although I've always had a sensitive stomach with occasional diarrhea and urgency, the last few months have been miserable. I'm always in pain and have both urgency problems and constipation daily. I was really hoping they would find whatever is making me sick and I could fix it. But they basically condemned me to living with this forever. The news that there is no cure is making me depressed because I can't imagining living a life as anti-social as the one I have had for the last few months. I used to be extremely social, talkative, and spend all my time with my friends. Now I spend all my time at home.


----------

